# the hitchhikers guide to the galaxy



## AmonRa (May 5, 2005)

being only 16 i've only head of the original series and book but never got to watch or read them... well i managed to find the book once, but lost it >.<  so anyway, i went to see the new film the other day... it was amazing  i think i'm going to buy the dvd box set with the original series. any one else seen the film yet and what do you think?


----------



## The Master™ (May 5, 2005)

Check here: http://www.chronicles-network.net/forum/showthread.php?t=5441

And the books/TV series are soooooo different... And stop upsetting us oldies by flaunting your youth!!! 16 years old!!! SHEESH!!! 

If you have a typical British sense of humour, it will make you wet yourself... But if not, you might get a little cofused... Also, because of the time it was written, there are a couple of instances (particularly the telephone number of an Islington flat) that are a bit dated...


----------



## Leto (May 5, 2005)

Better AmonRa, try to find the original BBC Broadcast (availables on P2P), they're pure fun. 

Master, love your new avatar.


----------



## The Master™ (May 6, 2005)

You mean the original radio version??? hehehe I have that on tape... Must see about moving it to CD or DVD... 

And my avatar lets me pick over the bones of my victims!!!


----------



## Leto (May 6, 2005)

Yep, the radio show.

Which victims ?


----------



## AmonRa (May 6, 2005)

The Master™ said:
			
		

> (particularly the telephone number of an Islington flat) that are a bit dated...


 
yeah i didnt get that ^^


----------



## The Master™ (May 7, 2005)

AmonRa, unless you were born in the upto the 70's and in the UK, you wouldn't be aware of the change to telephone numbers in the UK and so things go a LITTLE KA-KA!! 

Leto, I have many victims... And I have their sorry carcasses adorning my abode!!!


----------

